# MARBLE CHIPS FOR THE BOTTEM OF TANK.IS IT OK??



## kingkong5xw (Sep 28, 2009)

I BOUGHT A TANK AND THE GUY GAVE ME A BIG BAG OF WHITE MARBLE CHIPS,
I JUST WANNA KNOW IF ANYBODY KNOWS IF THIS WILL HARM MY PIRANHA'S??????
SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Marble is made of calcium carbonate so it can raise your ph. I don't think I would recommend using them since i don't know how high they would raise it to.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Just found this. You mite be ok running it. 


> Marble Chip
> 
> Marble chip is another calcium carbonate based fish tank substrate. It does not have the same structure as the porous coral sand. This makes marble chip heavier and gives it less surface area than coral sand. The reduced surface are gives it slower buffering qualities and fewer sites for biological filtration to be performed.
> 
> On the positive side marble chip is a less expensive aquarium substrate than coral sand and is available in shades other than white.


----------



## kingkong5xw (Sep 28, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> Just found this. You mite be ok running it.
> 
> 
> > Marble Chip
> ...


thanks plowboy ,,but that post ya found is not sayin nothing on how,or if its good for a piranha's,,i would hate to put this stuff in here and have a fish kill!! lol ,,,,these basterds cost to much money,


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I never run ph boosters because my ph is 8.2-8.4 out of the tap and so hard you could walk on it. I think crushed coral gets most ppl up around 7.8 to 8.4, but I might be mistaken.







Because of the lower surface area on the marble it will be a bit lower, but its still tapping on the high end for piranhas.

Thats about the best I can answer it.

I wouldn't use it, and save it for an african tank or something.


----------



## kingkong5xw (Sep 28, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> I never run ph boosters because my ph is 8.2-8.4 out of the tap and so hard you could walk on it. I think crushed coral gets most ppl up around 7.8 to 8.4, but I might be mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool thats all i needed to hear,, im not takin no chance's my ph out of the tap is about 7-7.5
i never lost a fish yet and dont want to either..im still learning but didnt fail yet!!!!thanx again 4 the advice ''plowboy''


----------

